# Middle name ideas for Savannah...



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! We found out this week we are having our second girl! :) 

Since I was young (before kids) I had always wanted to use the name Savannah for a girl. My DH was never to accepting of it, but now he is coming around. 

Originally I liked Savannah Rose. But I am now really really liking Savannah Grace, but DH says he not so sure he likes Grace. Since Savannah is 3 syllables and my last name is 2, I was thinking it should be a one syllable name that flows nicely with Savannah.

Any ideas for me? 

Just a thought, ... but after suffering a MC, then having such a hard time conceiving, then having such worry and issues in beginning of this pregnancy, and such sickness...I thought Grace seemed appropriate. I read that it can mean "a blessing", which is truly what this baby is :)

Another thought was Savannah Joy (since she will be born around the holidays and it is such a "joy" to have conceived her).

Please share your thoughts with me :)

:hugs:


----------



## pippi_89

The first thing I thought was Savannah Rose!

If you like meaningful names here are some

Michaela (gift from God)
Gwyneth (blessed)
Annie (blessed)
Cheryl (dear one)
Cara (beloved)
Daniella (miracle)
Nadia (hope)

or one syllable names

Dawn
Paige
Faith
Elle
Skye
Brooke
Rae
Li/Lee
Jane
Quinn
Bree

Savannah Dawn is quite cute :) x


----------



## threebirds

Savannah Joy is lovely x


----------



## Carly.C

Savannah Brooke is nice, although no religious meaning in that one, just personal opinion x


----------



## nicky

Savannah Rose is beautiful. I also like it with Faith x


----------



## cooch

Savannah May
Savannah Louise


----------



## Rickles

I immediately thought Savannah Rose tbh - which is awesome.

I like Savannah Mae, Savannah Kate, Savannah Grey too xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Thanks all for the ideas :) I am thinking I am sticking with Savanna Grace, but I am keeping all other options open. 
Savannah Grey is awesome, lol...it reminds me of the ever popular "Fifty Shades of Grey" books (which I love). LOL...not too sure DH would go for that ;)


----------



## Rickles

I like it because of the Sebastian Faulks novel - Charlotte Grey... I know it's her surname but I always really liked it (Just in case you want a less naughty novel to reference ;))xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Rickles...I actually REALLY like the name Charlotte, and Charlotte Grey sounds nice. I considered Charlotte briefly, but my dog's name is Scarlette, so that might just be too weird ;)


----------



## CloverMouse

Savannah Hope

Though I like Grace and Joy as well


----------



## newmam94

I think Savannah Grace goes perfect together! such a beautiful name :)


----------



## Brz04

Savannah Lynn or Lynne?


----------

